# portsmouth/santan 10th feb sailing cancelled



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

just been texted at 10.30pm by brit ferries, sailing cancelled due to bad weather

stuck on hayling Island in a muddy CL!!!
rebooked for monday but weather still grotty

now spent the last 7 weeks in the UK and not a happy bunny and the MEM is going up the wall


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

andyandsue said:


> just been texted at 10.30pm by brit ferries, sailing cancelled due to bad weather
> 
> stuck on hayling Island in a muddy CL!!!
> rebooked for monday but weather still grotty
> ...


I know its a sod but a lot better than going round the bay in one of them little boats that brit ferries use, need the old pride of bilbao back.. Good luck hope you soon get sorted.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

damar1 said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> > just been texted at 10.30pm by brit ferries, sailing cancelled due to bad weather
> ...


The Pont Aven is 41000 tonnes. Not a small boat by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

andyandsue said:


> ....now spent the last 7 weeks in the UK and not a happy bunny and the MEM is going up the wall


What about swapping for a shorter crossing and motoring down?

JohnW


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Portsmouth/Santana 10th feb sailing cancelled*



Mike48 said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> > andyandsue said:
> ...


es you are right not small just seems like it ,went on it once but does not seem as stable as the old pride of bilbao would never use it again
ont Aven 41,000 ton Pride of bilbao 38,000


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Landlubbers - the lot of you!

Nothing like a good blow while crossing the Bay of Biscay to sort the men out from the boys.

During my time in the Merchant Navy back in the 60's/70's we would always have continued with a voyage across the Bay no matter what the sea state.

The trouble is that the ferries now resemble floating shoe boxes.

No stability.

At least you may well not suffer so much from the _mal de mer_ on a muddy CL somewhere!

PS 
I was sick as a dog on my first crossing of the Bay in October 1965. 
That was the first and last time I ever felt queasy despite subsequent typhoons, hurricanes, cyclones or worse.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*thanks pippen*

thanks pippen , ill mention that to the Mem as shes glued to "the big white telephone to God"
Sure it will help!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The trick is to have a full stomach and to be as horizontal as you can be and out in the fresh air.

If you lose the said contents then simply fill it up again and get out on deck again.

Repeat as necessary.

Do NOT take any notice of any other green-looking passengers and their antics

The trouble is that the food on board ain't that conducive and they don't let you out on deck in rough weather.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*watching*

Just been reading the cancelation complaints on twitter account from Brittany Ferries whilst sorting out my complaint.

Seems people are not very happy. At least you will be more comfortable on a later crossing.

It can be quite expensive to fill that stomach on BF.

POB lives on here!

Bad News for this Ship


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*MEM on drugs*

The Mem just drugs her self and collapses for the duration...its quite amazing ....they would even impress The Rolling Stone ,et al , in their hey day!!

The Mems got a degree in Industrial chemistry so i assume she knows what shes doing

cant complain about Brittany ferries though as it was a large depression which had just caused the snow havoc in the USA and it was snotty here in Hayling island (£7 a van with 16a leccy)

Fingers crossed they don't cancel tonight


----------

